# It's all in a name ....



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lots of fun talk about new puppy names on here at the moment which I love ... 

So to all existing Cockapoo owners .. does your dog suit its name? after knowing your dog for a while is there another name which suits them so well?

For example my Cockapoo called *Honey* is a gentle, loving, cuddly .. just a soppy dog really .. and if I had to name her now she would be named *LADY* ... as it just sums her up .. she is such a lovely Lady  

This could be fun


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh I like this...
Betty should definitely be called mischief ...for obvious reasons
Ted...I think he should be called Ice because he is just so chilled


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Like it Colin .. Mischief & Ice ... what cool names


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ha Ha! Love this too - looking at your videos JoJo, Honey is definitely a Lady - and I love the way she snuggles up with your hubby. If I knew that Biscuit was going to be the unusual little poo that he is - i.e. long and low - we could have called him Limo


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Mmm the name shadow kind of sums him up at the moment...

But I wouldn't change my little bailey boo or (bails) as my 4yr old likes to call him ...

I think he kinda suits his name xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh Jane .. Honey is soppy .. and a real lady .. if she could talk she would have a really squeaky voice too lol ...

Biscuit ... Limo  that is funny ... ahh he wonderful thats the _long_ and _short_ of it


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Bails is a Shadow  

No I know what you mean, I wouldn't change Honey's name either .. but the name Lady does sum her up so well .. she is as sweet as Honey though


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I like the food names too so Biscuit he suits as he's also very sweet too. But most of the time it's Biccy or Bics! x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Betty would be Waggy Aggie as her tail constantly wags and she is generally such a bouncy happy dog. But I do think Betty suits her!!

X


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Waggy Aggie ... cute  love it ...


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Pollyanna in the film is a bright, happy child... so suits Polly brilliantly... although her nickname Polly Pickle is one step better! A proper pickle as well!


----------



## Cupcakejo (May 21, 2012)

I have often thought Daisy should have been called Sherlock, as when we're out for a walk her nose is always on the floor sniffing for something to investigate!

Jo


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

We've started to refer to Olive as "floppy" because she is just so floppy! It's like she is made of jello!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I think I would change Daisy to Maisy so that I could call her 'Mad Maisey' as she is quite a highly strung bonkers dog or Princess as she does like to pose and gently paws you is she wants a fuss! Millie would be Heffalump on the days that she walks across you when you are sat watching TV and just plonks her bottom on whatever bit of you (or your laptop/book etc) she likes or Cuddles as she just loves to be on you, next to you or even just leaning against your leg. Love them both including their funny little quirks!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Sezra said:


> I think I would change Daisy to Maisy so that I could call her 'Mad Maisey' as she is quite a highly strung bonkers dog or Princess as she does like to pose and gently paws you is she wants a fuss! Millie would be Heffalump on the days that she walks across you when you are sat watching TV and just plonks her bottom on whatever bit of you (or your laptop/book etc) she likes or Cuddles as she just loves to be on you, next to you or even just leaning against your leg. Love them both including their funny little quirks!


Aaaah so this is what you think of the "Maizey" name is it Sarah?!! 

Beau is called Teddy Bear by Madeleine as with her shaggy coat she reminds her of a teddy she had years ago


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Noooo!   :behindsofa:

I suppose I could leave her as Daisy and call her crazy Daisy!  Or maybe Loopy Lilly? Funnily enough that is what my Mum used to call me and the other day my friend said that she thought Daisy was a bit dotty just like me! Oh I am so offended and have absolutely no idea what she could possible mean!!  :huh:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hummm what would miss Lady be?? Lady kinda suits....or cuddles since she is constantly cuddling me 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

When I was walking Dexter a while back,a lady asked what kind of dog he is. After I told her,she said 'kanga-poo more like!' I think Kangapoo probably sums up lots of 'poos


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Not quite sure what to say about those of us who have names their poos after a serial killer!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

We call Vincent our prince....and he certainly is! He's spoilt, love attention and loves to show off  So Prince!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Fudge is Fudge  but she could very well be called Pudding  little chubby choccy puppy ... oh so scrummy


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

I guess for Poppy A more applicable name would be Little Miss Nosey. She loves to know what is going on. I have a dining table in front of the dining room window at the back of the house, and when the doors are open you can see out through the front kitchen window. Poppy's favourite spot is to stand on one of the cars with her front paws hanging over the back of the chair like she's looking over the garden wall, and watches everyone who goes past. Reminds me of Les dawson and Roy Barraclough when they play the two old women over the garden wall.

Her nickname is always Sloppy Poppy, as she always seems to make a mess with treats, and before I got her spaniel bowl, she used to end up with her ears in her dinner all the time.

I think if Poppy had her way she would like to be called Batdog

Simon and Poppy


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Haha what a great thread. A colleague at work the other day said Nacho looks just like Dougal from The Magic Roundabout - I thought that was very cute!


----------



## jos (Feb 9, 2012)

Ted suits his name as he looks like a teddy bear and is very cuddly - but knowing him now and his cavalieresque/Louis14th looks and behaviour - I would have called him Dandy!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh I don't know what Millie would be called. She's like a princess in the house, loving attention, cheekily asks for food, relaxes at the drop of hat, yet has to meet and greet all my clients before I do !

Out and about she is guaranteed to get wet and muddy at the first opportunity.

Maybe those who have met her can suggest a suitable name  Leaving myself wide open here


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I think Millie suits her .. not met Millie yet but love reading so much about this pretty poo:

M = Messy Madam
I = Irresistible 
L = Lovely
L = Loyal
I = Intelligent
E = Elegant


----------



## Deefer (Jun 15, 2011)

My dad calls Deefer "Goofy", mainly for that innocent "what me" look as he peers out from the garden shrubs!

Sue


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Happy with Hattie have no idea where it came from just popped up in my mind. As many of you may know Minton has previously been Eric (not really suitable) then Harry (sounded to much like Hattie) so now Minton because money saved not going to Badminton due to event being cancelled has paid for him! He may well end up being Minty as Hattie is often Hattie Poo!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

JoJo said:


> I think Millie suits her .. not met Millie yet but love reading so much about this pretty poo:
> 
> M = Messy Madam
> I = Irresistible
> ...


Thank you JoJo, perfect  She's definitely all of those


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Well I really wanted a Cuddly Dudley - still hoping (he is for about 5 minutes at bedtime!), but he's more like Dangerous Dud, he usually gets called Dudley Doodle,( a 22 month old little girl I look after always says "hello Dudley Doodle" and it sounds so cute) but he also gets called Scrappy doo, or Muttley.


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Rascal would be Aleksandr ( the meercat ) , as he often sits up on his back legs when he's on the sofa next to you and his face sideways on looks like a meercat !

Scamp would be Scamp as that's what he is, my big, daft, faithful Scampadoo !


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

I think Archie suits being an Archie, it's a nice down to earth name - kind of chap that would always tell you a joke and make you smile 

However, if we hadn't chosen a name for him he would most definitely be called Happy (as in Gilmore) as he the happiest dog I know


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

francesjl said:


> Rascal would be Aleksandr ( the meercat ) , as he often sits up on his back legs when he's on the sofa next to you and his face sideways on looks like a meercat !
> 
> Scamp would be Scamp as that's what he is, my big, daft, faithful Scampadoo !


I would so love to see a photo of that. Keep the camera to hand


----------

